
WebGL raytraced eye - ot
http://www.vill.ee/eye/
======
codezero
Freaked me out for a second because the backing image looked a lot like my
living room :P

~~~
Aqueous
Freaked me out because the eyeball looks a lot like my eye ball :-)

~~~
codezero
:)

------
pyalot2
Has some strange black flickering (screenie
[http://i.imgur.com/dUOSudN.png](http://i.imgur.com/dUOSudN.png)).

I'm a webgl developer and WebGL works perfectly fine otherwise (no crappy
driver, no crappy GPU etc.)

Browsers: Firefox 26/27 and Chrome 32/33 (error visibile in all)

OS: Linux Ubuntu 13.04

GPU: GTX-780

Driver: nvidia 331.20

~~~
sparky
Same in Chrome 34, Ubuntu 13.10, GTX Titan, NVIDIA 331.49.

------
pheo
I'm really impressed with this (now that it has loaded).

I do have a qualm, hopefully taken as constructive criticism and not nit-
picking:

The cornea and the aqueous humor are going to have different IORs and because
this doesn't appear to be modeled, the iris is unrealistically distorted at
sharp angles.

Otherwise, this is amazingly, disturbingly realistic. Good job.

------
Touche
"Requires WebGL" in Firefox Aurora.

~~~
Argorak
Reload multiple times, the server seems to be hammered. I got that error 2
times, 2 times a black screen and then it worked.

~~~
TobbenTM

        >Reload multiple times, the server seems to be hammered.
    

I wonder why ;)

------
Skoofoo
YouTube video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRtvze-4R9E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRtvze-4R9E)

------
72deluxe
Haha, very good but the cornea bulging control is pretty grim.

------
TophWells
Playing with the settings on the left is a good way to frighten small
children.

------
stuaxo
Are the colours meant to look like heatvision / crazy rainbow ?

~~~
girvo
Give it a bit, for me it eventually loaded the textures and BAM: creepy eye
staring at me, sans-LSD.

------
elefont2
While it looks impressive, i don't think 'raytraced' is the correct term - i
suspect it is just rendered

~~~
corysama
"Ray traced" probably refers specifically to the shader in the lens running a
tiny ray tracer to optically distort the view of the iris.

~~~
mistercow
That appears to be correct if you look here:
[http://www.vill.ee/entry.php?17-GLSL-shading-in-
WebGL](http://www.vill.ee/entry.php?17-GLSL-shading-in-WebGL)

>Texture raytracing to simulate cornea refractions

------
cfontes
looks aweomse but in a classic HN top 5 reaction... It's down.

~~~
frik
years ago, it was known as Slashdot effect or slashdotting:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slashdot_effect](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slashdot_effect)

Can we call it the HN effect?

~~~
ableal
> Can we call it the HN effect?

We can, but a more general term would be more useful.

Crowd crashed?

~~~
jalfresi
I thought that is exactly what "slashdotting" was

------
ilaksh
Why doesn't GPU hardware do native path tracing now? People (well at least 1
person) is/are using general purpose GPUs to do path tracing at almost real
time. If they created GPUs with cores specifically for path tracing then we
could have real time path tracing as soon as that was engineered. Whoever made
this brigade 3 thing, I wish nvidia or ATI would hire him.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abqAanC2NZs](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abqAanC2NZs)

~~~
corysama
> Why doesn't GPU hardware do native path tracing now?

The PowerVR guys are working on it now that they bought
[https://www.caustic.com/](https://www.caustic.com/)
[http://www.imgtec.com/powervr/powervr_openrl_raytracing_tech...](http://www.imgtec.com/powervr/powervr_openrl_raytracing_technology.asp)

> Whoever made this brigade 3 thing, I wish nvidia or ATI would hire him

Otoy hired him instead [http://render.otoy.com/](http://render.otoy.com/)
[http://raytracey.blogspot.com/](http://raytracey.blogspot.com/)

~~~
ilaksh
OK thanks. Then I guess I hope nVidia or AMD license it from Imagination or
buy Otoy.

------
malandrew
Please add webcam support so you can reflect the user in the eyeball.

------
zongitsrinzler
Aaaand, it's down.

------
kevrone
Holy crap.

------
lhousa
Both awesome and creepy!

------
etherealG
creepy, but awesome

------
ericthewino
Way to go! The site is down!

~~~
watermarkcamera
the site is ok !

